# Tabbed Browsing Added



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 13, 2009)

Just above the forums on the home page are some tabs added to be able to jump to forum groups more easily.


----------



## re4med (Apr 13, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## ExGentibus (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice & useful!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## nicnap (Apr 13, 2009)

The tabs are GREAT!


----------



## Quickened (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Rich!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 13, 2009)

Groovy...


----------



## Augusta (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Rich.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 13, 2009)

This looks sweet.


----------



## Berean (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice touch!


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 13, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 13, 2009)

just saw that. wonderful add!


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice, Rich!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! It will give my fingers a break from all that scrolling. 

Seriously, thanks!


----------



## baron (Apr 18, 2009)

If this is the wrong place to post this question sorry. Buthere goes.

Since Tabs were added my Members Forum has disappeared. Is this just a fluke? Yesterday I found Members Forum on the far left side of my screen. Sometimes the Members forum is where it was originally with all the other forums. It seems to come and go.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I can't see the tabs either


----------

